

How to dynamically create SEO friendly URLs for your site's images - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_dynamically_create_seo_friendly_urls_for_your_site_s_images

======
nadavs
How to dynamically create SEO friendly, short, and meaningful URLs for your
site's images with Root Path URL and Dynamic SEO suffixes. Sample code
included for Ruby on Rails, PHP, Javascript, Node.js, .Net and other
frameworks.

